# why does my cat love nail files?



## felix&lola (Nov 10, 2009)

Is it normal? The cat regularly steals the nail file and goes bonkers if anyone files their nails - she loves the smell.
Anyone else have the same experience or is our cat just keen to encourage regular nail maintainence!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

felix&lola said:


> Is it normal? The cat regularly steals the nail file and goes bonkers if anyone files their nails - she loves the smell.
> Anyone else have the same experience or is our cat just keen to encourage regular nail maintainence!


Funny you should mention that...my cat loves my nail files too especially if it's straight after ive filed my nails....lol..I have no idea why though.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine too! They love to chew on them, it makes me teeth go funny watching them lol


----------



## felix&lola (Nov 10, 2009)

she also hides them under the rug!!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Only one of mine has this mania. She can hear my filing or clipping my nails from wherever she is, she comes flying to me and either eats the nail clipping (finger or toe she's not bothered) and if i'm filing she has her face right in the middle trying to bite the file. I'm glad shes not the only one, wonder what it is in nail filings and clippings that are so tempting for cats?


----------



## lilbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine all love nail files- I've lost count of the number of packs I've bought that mysteriously disappear 
Probably a cheap option for a cat Christmas present


----------



## felix&lola (Nov 10, 2009)

well, its good to know it's a 'cat' thing - thought it would look a bit odd dropping her off at the cattery with a 'comfort blanket' and a couple of nail files....might think she was hatching an escape!!!


----------



## Maisie&Miley (Jun 24, 2008)

Miley loves these too!!! She sits and watches me file my nails in amazement!! The second i put it down.....zoom...... shes off with it!! aawwwwhhh so cute x


----------

